# Battle of the BBQ Brethren KCBS BBQ Contest



## sawdustguy (Sep 4, 2007)

Is anyone planning a trip up to beautiful Sayville Lawnguyland in October for the "Battle of the BBQ Brethren" BBQ contest? It is a KCBS sanctioned BBQ contest and NEBS sanctioned grilling contest. It is also a New York State Championship. I understand there are still openings for teams and judges and the purse is $5000. The contest benefits Breast Cancer Awareness.

http://www.bbqbattleli.com


----------



## sawdustguy (Sep 4, 2007)

Thank you buddy.....


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 5, 2007)

Good luck Guy.  Bring home the hardware.


----------



## sawdustguy (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Bill. If nothing else we will be eating lots of Kielbasa, Golumpki, and Pierogies followed by some Babka for desert. I hope we have some room for some Que also. If you visit our site Saturday night bring a gas mask.  The Golumpki does it every time.


----------

